# Avant Window Navigator startet nicht Richtig



## ahamm (14. Dezember 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,
Ich habe mal wieder ein Problem und zwar wenn mein PC hochfährt habe ich ihm in den Sitzungen AWN eingebaut mit dem Befehl

avant-window-navigator

aber wenn der PC dann startet wird die Avant Leiste oben reingeschmiert und ist nicht sauber abgebildet und es fehlen Elemente....
Kann mir da Jemand helfen
wie kann ich mein NEtzwerk icon in meine awn(mac look like) Leiste einfügenHabe es nirgendwo gefunden?

Wäre es möglich in den Startbefehl von avant ein Delay einzubauen?

2te Frage:
Ich möchte gerne shoutcast Radio auf xmms hören habe aber nichts gefunden bzw für oddkast tv3 keine gute installationsbeschreibung gefunden.gibt es da Bessere Programme

Danke für die Antworten...


----------

